Tesla Is Cutting About 9% of Workers on Musk's Profitability Push - chadmeister
======
notimetorelax
I'd replace this post with a link to an article:
[http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/12/news/companies/tesla-
layoffs...](http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/12/news/companies/tesla-
layoffs/index.html)

~~~
g_sch
Given the title, I guess this is the article they're referencing:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-12/tesla-
cut...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-12/tesla-cutting-
about-9-of-workers-on-musk-s-profitability-push)

------
bryanlarsen
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17295725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17295725)

